
Common Web Developer Interview Questions And Answers - spiderjako22
https://blog.codegiant.io/25-web-developer-interview-questions-and-answers-3030b21ae016
======
sesuximo
I’ve done a lot of interviews and I want to add a few points about nervousness
(As discussed in the beginning of the post):

1\. 99.99% of candidates sound extremely nervous for the first few minutes.
That’s fine. I think most interviewers expect it. Both the interviewer and the
interviewee want to calm down, and a few min of introductory chat seems to
help most people.

2\. If I notice a candidate is nervous in the middle of a technical question,
I try to say something to calm them down. Often people seem super nervous
while doing well/sometimes people confidently do badly — Point is that nerves
are not a sign that the candidate is bad, but rather a sign the candidate
might be able to do better/be happier if they were calmer.

3\. At least if you were interviewing with me, I’d hope candidates who feel
too nervous tell me they are nervous. Maybe other interviewers wouldn’t take
kindly to this, but if it leads to better/happier hiring then I’m all for it.
FWIW this has only happened a handful of times in my career.

~~~
folkhack
Also done a ton of interviewing on both sides of the table. On 3:

There's a ton of interviewers who are on a power-trip would would potentially
take an admission of something like that as a yellow or red flag. In
engineering/business there's a ton of folks who have _huge_ egos and love to
rip into candidates for stuff that's small to insignificant.

Then there's the legitimate "that may just weed you out" thing. I have had to
hire engineers who I know can deal with tough social situations with grace.
Someone admitting openly that they're nervous in an interview isn't
necessarily someone who I'd trust going glove-to-glove with execs who will
bend your arm to get their way.

Anywho - maybe my reasons aren't the right ones (and they're surely not
universally applicable)... but I'd _absolutely_ not give someone the advice to
show that card on the interviewee side of the table.

~~~
Kaze404
As much as I can agree to this, for me personally it wouldn't be worth it to
work at a place where clearly defining your feelings and letting your
coworkers know is seen as a weakness. In many of my interviews I've had no
problem asking for a minute or two to recompose myself due to nervousness, and
even though it might have led to me being rejected, at the end of the day it
just means I wouldn't enjoy working there anyways.

------
black3r
Example of a fibonacci recursion implemented in exponential time just after
mentioning big-O notation? Looks just like one of those articles written by a
copy-writer who knows nothing about programming and created the article by
reading some similar articles thinking he understands it all now

If I were interviewing someone, I would expect the linear solution and from a
CS graduate would at least expect mentioning the logarithmic one..

~~~
searchableguy
Do I get the job?

    
    
        defmodule Fibnoc do
          def fib(0), do: []
          def fib(1), do: [0]
          def fib(2), do: [1 | fib(1)]
        
          def fib(n) when n > 2 and is_number(n) do
            [a, b | _] = rest = fib(n - 1)
            IO.puts("a: #{a} b: #{b} rest: #{inspect(rest)}")
            [a + b | rest]
          end
        end
    

Although I wouldn't call these questions a great way to assess people for the
job, they are fine as a way to weed out people who can't program at all. Most
high schoolers spend hours leetcoding these days. I do wonder how tough the
market would be by the time I can legally work given current trends of
everyone jumping into IT jobs.

~~~
Kaze404
How does implementing Fibonacci weed out people who can't program at all?
Spending hours doing Leetcode is far from a reliable assessment of someone's
programming skills.

~~~
searchableguy
> Spending hours doing Leetcode is far from a reliable assessment of someone's
> programming skills.

That's what I mean tho. In high school, they start leetcode practice from day
1 of programming or CS classes. Soon, you will get many leetcoders in the
market.

> How does implementing Fibonacci weed out people who can't program at all?

There are many people applying for jobs who can't program a buzz fizz. They
exist. A fibonacci is enough to throw them off in an unfamiliar language.

~~~
Kaze404
Well, for what it's worth I've been programming professionally for 4 years and
never had to write fibonacci even one. I think doing something that's more
immediately alike what you'll be doing in the project is more productive for
both sides.

~~~
xellisx
What they are looking for is recursion. Of course I believe there are more
efficient ways of doing Fibonacci in a normal loop.

------
MindGods
You might like this discussion from last year: "Hiring Is Broken: What Do
Developers Say About Technical Interviews?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708026)

------
antibland
> AJAX is a new technique for creating better, faster, and more interactive
> web applications with the help of XML, HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.

AJAX first appeared in 1999 [0], when people still ate Olestra and used
pagers.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_(programming)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_\(programming\))

~~~
xellisx
People still use pagers...

------
azangru
> Java developer interview questions are quite common.

Who wrote this article again? An HR?

~~~
MaxBarraclough
It's a very low quality article.

The section on 'How do you organize your class modules and assets?' doesn't
contain any useful information at all.

It even defines AJAX and Big-O notation for us. Who's the target audience
here? Someone trying to impersonate a knowledgeable web developer?

------
caiobegotti
Common _Web Developer_ Interview Questions...

